# Nike Lunar Prevail shoes



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I plumped for these as they were on offer via isme.co.uk

I have the white & blue and wore them today for the 1st time. 1st up they look great, quite sporty but not overly so.

I was a bit sceptical about the soles as they dont have any soft spikes but not a problem. I never once felt like I would slip in my swing and with the course being very wet they felt very stable indeed.

Now for comfort I have to say that straight out of the box they were great. After 18 holes my feet felt as good as when I started on the 1st. I thought my AQL's were comfortable but these surpassed them in my opinion.

My feet were bone dry afterwards. It rained pretty much the whole round and not a drop got through which really surprised me as usually trapsing through rough you get a little water ingress around the tongue/laces area but nope, nothing.

All in all a great shoe, lightweight, comfortable, great looking and extremely waterproof.

for Â£41 an absolute bargain


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

Never seen these and just looked them up look very nice. If they're anything like my lunar controls they'll be great.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 8, 2012)

Might be one to add to my recent Nike fetish. Might even get 2


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

Evesdad - they are similar I think in that they use the same lunarlon foam in the sole (for comfort) and similar in looks. I havent tried the lunars but do fancy a pair in black :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah got mine in white and silver but would love a black pair so comfy.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought these also and in white and wore them at Nailcote Hall yesterday and I agree with everything that you have said.

Best shoe I have worn, it was like going around in my slippers.

I will be looking to get another pair of these but in a different colour next time.

Great heads-up from the forum with links provided and got myself the best shoes ever.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2012)

I now retract the above endorsement due to a right soaking wet foot! They have failed after only 3 months.

I thought at first it might have been the extreme weather I endured at Blackwell a few weeks ago so wore them on Friday at Brocton Hall and on Saturday with it only being damp/wet underfoot and again my right sock was soaked by the end of both rounds!

Not worth sending back as they were such a bargain and I would have to add the same amount again for another pair so will keep and only wear in the summer as other than leaking, they are extremely comfortable.


----------

